# thank you



## orlgheenoer

Thanks to everyone who came out! Its amazing how fast this site has grown into what it is!


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens

Had a great time. Did not get the chance to meet that many. Lots of faces but no introductions. Lot of cool rigs. I am still going with the FX 18(Flats Stalker). I enjoy building boats and this way you get what you want and save mucho deniro.If you are interested check out Boatplansonline.com or bateau.com. or
e-boat.net


----------



## backwaterbandits

Thanks to EVERYONE that worked so hard to put the "Rock Garden "event on today! 
Susan and i had a great time and great food....It was good to see old friends and meet others we have only heard 
about.....Will post some pics tomorrow...Thanks again, Dave


----------



## Spook

Ken, I didn't know you were there. I'm sorry I missed you.

Thanks to everyone who organized and cooked. I'm sure it took a lot of work, but I was amazed how many people showed up. The turnout was great. 

A huge thanks to Jason for poling me around all day. I tried to convince him to take the bow, but he wasn't having it. I definitely lived up to my forum name and scared the crap out of some redfish. It had to be frustrating to watch, but man that's a nice boat.

Thank you to RJ and Ron, for talking with me about boat setup and fitting out. It was a huge help. 

It was cool to meet everyone, and if I didn't get to talk to you, I'm sure I will next time.

Elie


----------



## Guest

> Had a great time. Did not get the chance to meet that many. Lots of faces but no introductions. Lot of cool rigs.


Sorry, we had a great turn out and alot of people going to and from.  Wish you had grabbed me by the neck  and asked me to introduce you around.  The first event I went to, I just asked who everyone was.  We probably don't get together as often as we would like just get busy saying hello to the ones we have met in the past.  With the number of people and trying help with the cooking, I didn't get to spend the time and meet everyone I hoped to.  I know people got away who wanted rides on boats and we simply ran out of time. :-[  Thanks for attending and next event, please speak up.


----------



## beavis

Thanks to everyone who put this on. I had fun and got to put some faces with some names. Also taking that new classic for a spin wasn't bad either.


----------



## JRH

Thanks to Bill and Ron and everyone else who helped put this on. Its always fun to fish a new area and meet new people.

Eeyore, sorry I didn't get a chance to give you a ride in the Whipray.


Jason


----------



## just_bill

Mega "Ditto's" I enjoyed the food company etc. Thanks  Bill


----------



## deerfly

> Had a great time. Did not get the chance to meet that many. Lots of faces but no introductions. Lot of cool rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we had a great turn out and alot of people going to and from. Wish you had grabbed me by the neck  and asked me to introduce you around. The first event I went to, I just asked who everyone was. We probably don't get together as often as we would like just get busy saying hello to the ones we have met in the past. With the number of people and trying help with the cooking, I didn't get to spend the time and meet everyone I hoped to. I know people got away who wanted rides on boats and we simply ran out of time. :-[ Thanks for attending and next event, please speak up.
Click to expand...

I can't take a punch for the lack of intro's as I could not speak all day, except for a brief spell when Bill offered me some Grand Marnier cough medicine. : 

Seriously, I think everything was excellent. It was an informal event so without a bonafide captains meeting and/or award ceremony and/or raffle etc, there really wasn't a platform to get everyone together at the same time to make introductions or announcements and so forth. Maybe next time we should rent 2 outhouses instead of 3 and rent a PA system too. 

Bill and Ron deserve all the credit for a great get together though, they did the lions share of the effort required to pull off such an event. I was supposed to help more but wasn't feeling too well, so all I could do was deliver my wife's baked beans and stand around and act important. 

Bill the fried mullet was awesome, I hope you used non-trans fat oil though. 

I think we should have a mini fish fry of sorts when ever a hand full of us can get together and fish out there any weekend.  Great stuff.

Tom, thanks for the microskiff embroidered shirt too. I really feel like part of the team now.  Maybe next time I'll actually earn it.


----------



## Guest

The Beer was COLD!
The Food was GREAT!
And Meeting alot of new friends was EVEN BETTER!!
Thanks to everyone who put this thing on!!!


----------



## HB16

many thanks to Sea n spots, a great Time & good food ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

Late as always. Still cleaning gear. First, Thanks for the shirt Tom. That is very cool,and I can promise you I was the first to bloody it. Been hearing and chating with all these names for some time now, and it was great to place faces w/names. I guess a lot of people caught fish, while Tanner was catchin rocks.  :'( Been fishin there for a long time, and ya take yer fate in your throttle hand cause it's gonna happen sooner or later. As for deerfly " I hope you used non trans fat oil", Not to worry my friend it was all done with some O'Possum fat that my wife rendered on Sat. night.  My camera spent the day stored or I would have some pics. There were some cooool boats and lots of good people. Thanks to CG for bringin the new model.  I hope everyone had a great time, and I'm lookin forward to next event. Thanks again to my wife,Capt. Ron,Deerfly and wife(awesome beans) and everyone else who helped make it come together. Again, REAL SOON !!...Sea-Ya !


----------



## backwaterbandits

Sorry for bein' late with the pics......ended up working Mon. from 6:30 am til midnight.....








Another one of Tanner "on the hook"


----------

